

Poké-valentine creator. A little valentine's weekend hack - hailpixel
http://ichooseyou.hailpixel.com/

======
hailpixel
My significant other and I decided to make a little weekend project for
valentines day. After ~24 [man|women] hours, I'd like to present to you "I
Choose You!". A little cheesy, a little geeky.

The entire thing is built on backbone.js and running completely client-side.
I'm sure there are some bugs. Enjoy!

*edit: as singer pointed out below, this quick little project is best viewed in browsers of the Webkit/Gecko variety.

~~~
artmageddon
Very cool! I love projects like this, and I sent one to my girlfriend as well.
I used it from my iPhone and found that image selection is snappy but it's a
little slow when typing text... not complaining but from a technical
standpoint I just thought it would have been the other way around.

Great job! :)

~~~
hailpixel
Thanks for the feedback! Glad you like it.

------
pclark
<http://grab.by/grabs/7b5d63608f0b837c4d5a2a5af4f886ff.png>

------
cfontes
Takes forever to load in Chrome... couldn't use it.

I gotta a nice connection, but am in Brazil, this could be the problem too.

Nice idea though

------
singer
This site doesn't load properly in IE8.

~~~
hailpixel
This is totally true. Compatibility wasn't high on the list for this quick
little project.

Thinking about it now, the kids who may love this are probably using IE 7/8.
I'll wip up a little dialog for them.

------
klbarry
Pretty cute, I emailed a finished one to my girlfriend.

